# Has anyone mixed A and B chainrings?



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm putting together a cheap retro project. I'm using Dura Ace 7410 cranks... I went through my stash of chainrings and discovered I only have a 52T A ring and a 39T B ring. Both rings are 8 speed... Has anyone mixed A and B chainrings and did it effect shifting?


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

*no worries*

Hey Dave,
i have mixed the a and b rings on 8,9 and 10spd d/a have never had an issue and have not been able to tell any difference.although i am fairly easy on my shifts meaning i don't shift up or down under power.front derailleur setup has a much more effect on perfromance than mixing these rings.Shimano reps say "don't do it,buy the correct rings"...whatever.YMMV


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks. Today was my first ride with A and B rings. 60 miles and no problems


----------

